# ALSA , OSS Wine i counter Strike [SOLVED]

## majorek

Witam!

Mam zainstalowana i skonfigurowana alse i wszystko dziaĹ�a, lecz gdy uruchamiam counter strike'a pod wine ( z ustawionym dĹşwiÄ�kiem na alse )  to dĹşwiÄ�k sie strasznie przycina i mam moĹźe 7 fps w porywach. ( dlatego jestem skazany na granie bez dzwieku ) Sytuacja wyglada podobnie na ubuntu ( jak jest ustawiony dzwiek na alse, w wine ). Ale jak pod ubuntu ustawie dzwiek na OSS to wszystko jest w porzadku...  Wiec da sie jakos wspolgrac ALSE i OSS pod     

gen2 ? Albo jeszcze lepiej, da sie jakos ustawic zeby sie nie cielo pod alsa ?

PS Jakie kodowanie obowiazuje na tym forum ? UTF-8 ?Last edited by majorek on Mon Jun 18, 2007 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Paczesiowa

kodowanie napewno nie takie jak masz:>

cs pod alsa w wine ci dzialal nie bedzie. musisz w wine ustawic oss a w kernelu dodac opcje emulowania oss w alsie.

----------

## majorek

Z kodowaniem już sobie ( chyba ) poradziem. W wine umiem ustawić na oss.. mógłbyś opisać konfigurację kernela ? ( dodam że sterowniki alsa mam wkompilowane jako moduły w kernel.

----------

## timor

 *majorek wrote:*   

> Z kodowaniem już sobie ( chyba ) poradziem. W wine umiem ustawić na oss.. mógłbyś opisać konfigurację kernela ? ( dodam że sterowniki alsa mam wkompilowane jako moduły w kernel.

 Ja korzystam z zewnętrznych modułów alsy i media-libs/alsa-oss do emulowania oss. CS działa idealnie i z dźwiękiem.

----------

## majorek

A z jakimi flagami instalowales wine ?

----------

## timor

 *majorek wrote:*   

> A z jakimi flagami instalowales wine ?

 

```
timor@timor ~ $ emerge -pv wine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.29  USE="X alsa cups dbus hal jpeg lcms ldap ncurses opengl oss xml -arts -esd -jack -nas -scanner" 0 kB 

```

Raczej nie są zbyt wybiórcze.

----------

## Paczesiowa

ja mam tylko X i oss i dziala cs.

----------

## majorek

Ok, zainstalowalowałem alsa-oss i dźwięk działa ... dzięki

@Paczesiowa

Ja musiałęm dodać jeszcze opengl

----------

## Poe

skoro działa, proszę dodać [SOLVED].....

----------

